# Medicare part B opting out



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

I received a notice from soc sec in December regarding Medicare cuz I'm turning that age this year. They asked me if I wanted Medicare part B and I wrote no and had my signature witnessed as required. Yesterday I received a letter TELLING me how much Medicare part B would cost me and that they would start charging me in 30 days after I sent back the card and told them no.

Does soc sec always give people trouble about this? Now, I'll have to write and inform them, again, I do not want Medicare part B. It's still a free country isn't it? I have the right to refuse.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes you do have a right to refuse. I assume you have good reason for not wanting medicare B. I only mention this because I opted out of getting medicare part D and as time goes on I regret my decision. So far so good but medication costs can wipe a person out.
At the time I guess I thought I was invincible.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 10, 2020)

Good luck in your battle.


----------



## win231 (Mar 10, 2020)

They are pulling this crap on everyone.
Last year, I got notices that said I am eligible for Part B.  NO mention of the cost.  I didn't want it, so I ignored the letter.
Later, they started to subtract it from my social security.  I raised hell with them; I had to sit on the phone on hold for over an hour; they figure people won't bother & just pay it.  One moron at SS told me "Part B is required."  I told her, "You're either a liar or just really stupid; get me your supervisor or someone who isn't brain dead."  (she was probably trained to say that).  A supervisor came on & said it was NOT required & she pretended not to know how I was signed up for Part B.
By the time they cleared it up & verified that I didn't sign up for part B, they already took $400.00 out of my check.
I filed an appeal & they had to pay it back to me.

Much like those magazine publishers that send you a subscription you didn't ask for, then send you bills.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> They are pulling this crap on everyone.
> Last year, I got notices that said I am eligible for Part B.  NO mention of the cost.  I didn't want it, so I ignored the letter.
> Later, they started to subtract it from my social security.  I raised hell with them; I had to sit on the phone on hold for over an hour; they figure people won't bother & just pay it.  One moron at SS told me "Part B is required."  I told her, "You're either a liar or just really stupid; get me your supervisor or someone who isn't brain dead."  (she was probably trained to say that).  A supervisor came on & said it was NOT required & she pretended not to know how I was signed up for Part B.
> By the time they cleared it up & verified that I didn't sign up for part B, they already took $400.00 out of my check.
> ...



Sorry for that experience. So glad they reimbursed you. I did my homework on the Medicare thing and opted out of B in plenty of time doing all the right things and things they require, and then they go and hit me with this! Now it's going to cost me time to tell them again before I start getting charged for something I don't want anyway. It's very frustrating.

Does anyone know why they try to make you believe Medicare part B is not optional?


----------



## bingo (Mar 11, 2020)

guess I'd better go check the paperwork...i don't  want it either


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 11, 2020)

chic said:


> Does anyone know why they try to make you believe Medicare part B is not optional?



$$$$$$$$$  in their coffers.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 11, 2020)

i didnt sign up for part b when i turned 65--i had to pay a penalty for 7 years because i did not sign up


----------



## Judycat (Mar 11, 2020)

I think the letter senders are in the basement at the far end of the building so it takes a while for them to get news that someone has opted out of Medicare Part B.


----------



## Devi (Mar 11, 2020)

Hmmm. It appears that one can opt out of Medicare Part B, as stated above.

But I should mention that, when I needed an operation, the cost without Medicare Part B would have been $34,000 just for the operating theater. With Part B, the total cost was something like $150, including everything. (We don't remember exactly.)


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i didnt sign up for part b when i turned 65--i had to pay a penalty for 7 years because i did not sign up



I also didn't sign up for Part B when I turned 65   ....  when I finally signed up about 4  years later,  I got higher premiums  as a result. 
I think they get you one way or the other!

If I was to do over, I would have just signed on at 65.


----------



## gennie (Mar 11, 2020)

Refusing Part B is only a good idea if one is in perfect health and plan to remain so.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Refusing Part B is only a good idea if one is in perfect health and plan to remain so.



My reason ....  and although I plan to stay that way,  it just makes sense to have the reassurance  of a  backup in case.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

Devi said:


> Hmmm. It appears that one can opt out of Medicare Part B, as stated above.
> 
> But I should mention that, when I needed an operation, the cost without Medicare Part B would have been $34,000 just for the operating theater. With Part B, the total cost was something like $150, including everything. (We don't remember exactly.)


Part A covers hospitalization.  Part B covers outpatient Dr. visits.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My reason ....  and although I plan to stay that way,  it just makes sense to have the reassurance  of a  backup in case.


Not if you prefer to pay cash for doctor visits - as I do.  I don't see a doctor often enough to make Part B a good choice.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

twinkles said:


> i didnt sign up for part b when i turned 65--i had to pay a penalty for 7 years because i did not sign up


You are penalized unless you are still working and covered by employer health benefits.  Maybe Chic is still working.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

chic said:


> Sorry for that experience. So glad they reimbursed you. I did my homework on the Medicare thing and opted out of B in plenty of time doing all the right things and things they require, and then they go and hit me with this! Now it's going to cost me time to tell them again before I start getting charged for something I don't want anyway. It's very frustrating.
> 
> Does anyone know why they try to make you believe Medicare part B is not optional?


You'll have to be on hold for an hour & also be assertive when they lie to you & say Part B is required.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

chic said:


> Sorry for that experience. So glad they reimbursed you. I did my homework on the Medicare thing and opted out of B in plenty of time doing all the right things and things they require, and then they go and hit me with this! Now it's going to cost me time to tell them again before I start getting charged for something I don't want anyway. It's very frustrating.
> 
> Does anyone know why they try to make you believe Medicare part B is not optional?


Money.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

I would carefully study the coverage before refusing Part B.   Part A covers hospitalization ONLY, so if you have an emergency room visit and are not admitted to the hospital, Part A does not pay for it.  Though I am relatively healthy I recently had heart "PVCs" (irregular heartbeat) and needed to see a cardiologist and have several outpatient tests.   Without Part B it would have cost many thousands of dollars (to find out that my heart is fine. )


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I would carefully study the coverage before refusing Part B.   Part A covers hospitalization ONLY, so if you have an emergency room visit and are not admitted to the hospital, Part A does not pay for it.  Though I am relatively healthy I recently had heart "PVCs" (irregular heartbeat) and needed to see a cardiologist and have several outpatient tests.   Without Part B it would have cost many thousands of dollars (to find out that my heart is fine. )


MediCal paid for my 2 ER visits.  (I only have Medicare Plan A).  I was going to pay for them & a hospital administrator had me fill out paperwork for MediCal.  They covered it retroactively.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> MediCal paid for my 2 ER visits.  (I only have Medicare Plan A).  I was going to pay for them & a hospital administrator had me fill out paperwork for MediCal.  They covered it retroactively.


I have no idea what "MediCal" is.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 11, 2020)

_>>I have no idea what "MediCal" is. >>_

That's the program name for Medicaid in the state of California. Many states use proprietary names, since they pay 50% of the funding and are responsible for all administration.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Refusing Part B is only a good idea if one is in perfect health and plan to remain so.



Nobody can remain "in perfect health" the whole rest of their lives.  The older we get, the more likely it is that we will not do so.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2020)

Chic, why don't you want part B?  You certainly can't get better coverage for the price anywhere else.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> _>>I have no idea what "MediCal" is. >>_
> 
> That's the program name for Medicaid in the state of California. Many states use proprietary names, since they pay 50% of the funding and are responsible for all administration.


Oh, Medicaid.  I'm not familiar with that.  Thanks.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2020)

Part B is like every other form of insurance....a total waste of money, UNTIL something happens.  Personally, I would rather shell out a few dollars a month, and Not need it, than to try to save a few dollars, and wind up going broke.  The number one reason why people, in the U.S., go bankrupt is medical expenses.  Until this nation wakes up and start implementing what works well for the people of other countries, we are at Risk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## DaveA (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm not familiar with MediCal either, but I thought that Medicaid was only available to low income folks. Same as welfare and food stamps?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I'm not familiar with MediCal either, but I thought that *Medicaid* was only available to low income folks. Same as welfare and food stamps?


You are correct, sir; however, medicaid is a state program and some states are more generous than others.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2020)

And some states have totally different rules.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 13, 2020)

If you have a low income (but not necessarily on welfare, most likely are disabled or old) and are on Medicare, paying $134.00 for part B out of a small Social Security check would make many people opt out of it. Medicaid though, will pay those payments for part B and cover whatever Medicare does not. Works together.


----------

